# Home addition & deck redo



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking for some recommendations on contractors who do home additions. Need a sunroom and deck remodel job estimates and ideas. I know what I want and have a basic written plan draft. No drawing yet.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Johnson Construction
http://www.johnsonconstruction.pro/


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Omega Construction is who I would recommend. Drew is a straight up guy and will do superb work. http://www.omegaconstructionanddesign.com/ 850-255-8383


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

John Pettinato, Pettinato Construction having been doing business with him for 15 years. Always straight shooter and great people. He built my house for me and we couldn't be happier. He is in Gulf Breeze as well. His number is 850-450-8780
Good Luck


----------

